# Tip for your Christmas gift...



## cruisewidme (Jun 8, 2006)

Without a doubt the coolest present I've ever gotten is The Book of Cool, which is really a set of DVDs (plus a companion picture book) on how to do... cool tricks. You might not want to learn rope tricks, but how about rugby tricks, bar flairing, card & magic tricks, or my favorite--skateboard tricks? Perfect Unique gift for your kid and yourself.. lol
www bookofcoolonline com


 :smoking: cool....


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Hmmm.... I had my skateboard era in the mid-sixties. Maybe it's time to pursue bar flairing! :lol:


----------



## muskyhopeful (Jun 16, 2006)

Mezzaluna, I think you invented skateboarding if you were doing it in the mid-sixties. LOL. You should be getting royalty checks in the mail from guys like Tony Hawk.

You missed out on the hula-hoop craze I guess.

Kevin


----------



## cruisewidme (Jun 8, 2006)

lol... The trailer had me hooked from the moment it started, the stillness of the opening as the various experts prepare themselves for their tricks, leading into slow motion as they begin.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

No, not quite, MuskyHopeful! My first hula hoop was red. What are now considered retro toys were plain old toys to us. 

My skateboard was made of wood, about 1 cm thick. It wasn't sculpted at all and was symmetrical: wide in the middle, narrowed at the ends with the ends simply blunt-cut. It was painted red with white lettering like the old Little Red Wagons. I promptly painted it yellow and put two surfing stripes on it. The wheels were standard metal roller skate wheels from that era (50s and 60s). You certainly could feel the concrete- I got a buzz up to my knees. My favorite place to skate was the neighbor's driveway as it was sloped; my own was too flat.


----------



## cruisewidme (Jun 8, 2006)

im planning to give this as a gift to my little brother... he might want to learn some magic tricks...


----------



## muskyhopeful (Jun 16, 2006)

Mezzaluna,

I remember those types of wheels, too. When you hit a crack in the sidewalk, you definitely did not want your tongue between your teeth.  I had them on roller skates handed down from my sisters. The kind you used the little key to tighten onto the bottom of your shoes. Not too high tech back then.

Have you tried the Great Northern BBQ?

Kevin

I like muskies.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Kevin, I've been there three times- once to meet the owners and twice to have dinner with my husband. The food is _very_ good, from the bbq pork, ribs, and chicken we've tasted as well as the sides. (Mike gave me a fried chicken leg to try too, and that was succulent and delicious as well.) I like the range of sauces and am giving myself plenty of chances to try each of them before deciding which I like best.

They aren't serving muskies at this time, but maybe you can convince them to add them to the menu. :lol:

They've had a crowd every time I've been there. Whether I drive past at noon or dinnertime, I see lots of cars! I wish them the best of luck because they and their food deserve to succeed.

As for the roller skates, I wanted a pair like that in the worst way! I had my eye set on some with thickly padded, red plaid ankle straps. I got ice skates instead.


----------



## muskyhopeful (Jun 16, 2006)

I better get out there. My friend Shawn (BBQ Hopeful) is on a BBQ team with them and he walks right back into the kitchen. I hope they continue to do well. Scott, our friend that owned Heaven City had to close his two BBQ places, one in Milwaukee and one in West Allis. Shawn had more than a passing interest in those.  

Unfortunately most people in this area think good BBQ is boiled, tossed on a grill for ten minutes, then drowned in sauce.

Mike and Barb (I think) should probably leave the muskies off the menu. They wouldn't want a bunch of Pewaukee Lake guides picketing outside. LOL.

Kevin

I like muskies, and I always put them back.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

With apologies to Cruisewidme for hijacking this thread....  

Kevin, I know the story about Scott. It was a sad day when Q closed. We enjoyed Heaven City too. Ask Mike to tell you how I knew he'd be opening there. 

Yep- their product is the real thing, smoke ring and all. :lips:


----------

